# Do any of you get into stocking natural health items?



## tammyinwv (Oct 26, 2017)

I am a nurse, and have researched a lot of the years about natural healing and living chemical free as much as possible. Including medications. Here is a list of things I was thinking about for when shtf.....
1. colloidal silver (great antimicrobial)
2. oregano essential oil (great antimicrobial)
3. baking soda ( I wash my hair with this to stop hairloss and have used to brush my teeth)
4. frankincense essential oil ( just started testing this. I had a tooth act up on vacation, it settled down within 2 to 3 days)
5. white vinegar ( cleaner hard surfaces and a great veggie wash)
6. apple cider vinegar with the mother ( great for your hair, my husband got sick 2-3 times a year. He starting taking 1 tb every day and for past yr and half he
hasnt been sick yet)
7. epsom salts ( great for soaking in, supplement magnesium for the body, great fertilizer for plants)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Tea tree oil is a tad expensive, but it is good stuff. Scroll here for benefits:https://draxe.com/tea-tree-oil-uses-benefits/

To kick in your immune system and for overall health, propolis tincture. Break a quarter pound of it to really small pieces, put it in a mason jar and fill it with 100 proof vodka, shake it a couple times a day for a couple weeks, and take a dropper full with water each day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Tea tree oil is a tad expensive, but it is good stuff. Scroll here for benefits:https://draxe.com/tea-tree-oil-uses-benefits/
> 
> To kick in your immune system and for overall health, propolis tincture. Break a quarter pound of it to really small pieces, put it in a mason jar and fill it with 100 proof vodka, shake it a couple times a day for a couple weeks, and take a dropper full with water each day.


Good Lord Denton! Does the ATF know about this? :devil:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Honey
Cinnamon


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

My daughter sells essential oils on Amazon so that gives me direct access, she to is well versed in what remedies are effective, she is very conscientious of where her product comes from.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice post @tammyinwv. Those go great with herbs and medicinal plants.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good list and I have most of it in my stores. I use the Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother twice a day. It has worked wonders with my stiff joints and the associated pain. 100% improvement. Who woulda thunk it? :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Good list and I have most of it in my stores. I use the Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother twice a day. It has worked wonders with my stiff joints and the associated pain. 100% improvement. Who woulda thunk it? :vs_closedeyes:


Say what? Tell me more, my good Friend just slightly to the south .....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> Honey
> Cinnamon


Alex, I'll take Stripper Stage Names for $1000

(Back to stocking Natural Health Stuffs; Cherry, Candy, Ginger, Brandi...):vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Say what? Tell me more, my good Friend just slightly to the south .....


I had a bad case of gout several months ago ( Think major pain ) and a guy at work suggested Apple Cider Vinegar twice a day would cure it. Something about counteracting the Uric acid. I was in so much pain I did a little research and there seemed to be something to it so I gave it a shot. It couldn't hurt. Low and behold it worked after a week. Then I noticed the pain in my shoulders and knees started easing up along with my fingers. I had more flexibility, less pain in my joints, and no further bouts of gout, so I continued to use about a teaspoon full in a glass of water a couple of times a day. I understand that it has to be Virgin Apple Cider Vinegar with the Mother. ( There is a joke in there somewhere :laugh: ) Not the best tasting stuff but I have drank worse.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Many herbs and spices have there purpose besides making food taste good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Alex, I'll take Stripper Stage Names for $1000
> 
> (Back to stocking Natural Health Stuffs; Cherry, Candy, Ginger, Brandi...):vs_laugh:


Pfft .... pics of your strippers .... errr, I mean Natural Health Stuffs, or they didn't happen!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Alex, I'll take Stripper Stage Names for $1000
> 
> (Back to stocking Natural Health Stuffs; Cherry, Candy, Ginger, Brandi...):vs_laugh:


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

We've planted elderberries ---- my wife claims the syrup is good for colds, flu, etc. We live in mountains of east Tennessee so she researches the area got her a couple of books) for plants used for natural cures. We stay away from the silver because the metal builds up in the kidneys.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> We've planted elderberries ---- my wife claims the syrup is good for colds, flu, etc. We live in mountains of east Tennessee so she researches the area got her a couple of books) for plants used for natural cures. We stay away from the silver because the metal builds up in the kidneys.


Elderberry is pretty good for colds, I think it's sold under the name Sambucal in drug stores.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

oldgrouch said:


> We've planted elderberries ---- my wife claims the syrup is good for colds, flu, etc. We live in mountains of east Tennessee so she researches the area got her a couple of books) for plants used for natural cures. We stay away from the silver because the metal builds up in the kidneys.


We planted 2 elderberry bushes last spring; deer stripped them completely in early Oct. Might come back, might not...but yes the syrup is good medicine, and the berries make the best jelly & wine.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

tammyinwv said:


> I am a nurse, and have researched a lot of the years about natural healing and living chemical free as much as possible. Including medications. Here is a list of things I was thinking about for when shtf.....
> 1. colloidal silver (great antimicrobial)
> 2. oregano essential oil (great antimicrobial)
> 3. baking soda ( I wash my hair with this to stop hairloss and have used to brush my teeth)
> ...


yes I have everything listed and added honey and whiskey to the list.


----------



## tammyinwv (Oct 26, 2017)

make sure you drink it diluted and dont brush your teeth immediately afterward. I like to take mine in the morning after I brushed my teeth. In fact , I now mix ine with 1/2 tsp turmeric and 1/2 tsp of amla powder for the cholesterol and other things.


----------



## tammyinwv (Oct 26, 2017)

buy a bag of milorganite. i hang sachets in hose of it around the yard and deer stay out. It was the only way i could keep them out of my garden, tulips etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tammyinwv said:


> buy a bag of milorganite. i hang sachets in hose of it around the yard and deer stay out. It was the only way i could keep them out of my garden, tulips etc.


Hornady and Winchester make a nice 130 grain .270 Win that does a good job of helping me to keep deer out of my yard/garden...:vs_wave:


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> Many herbs and spices have there purpose besides making food taste good.


Made a few jars of Adobo and Jerk rub seasoning. Keeps indefinitely, preserves meat and is tasty. 
And honey, and vodka. Is Vodka a "natural health item"?


----------

